Ask HN: How many HN posts or articles you read daily? - ghostpirate
======
bsears
I don't "read" nearly enough (maybe one-two full articles a day), most of what
I do on HN is just read through comments to get an understanding of what is
being talked about as there are usually interesting discussions.

------
middle1
I read a lot. Could be around 30. I spend around 1h on them all

